# Terrible bumper repair.



## Tigermad (Aug 3, 2013)

Hello. Picked up a used Qashqai last weekend. They repaired some bad scuffs in the front and back bumpers but didnt notice till the next day that they seem to have used the wrong textured paint. So now part of the bumpers and part of the wheel arch rims are quite textured and don't have much sheen to them as the rest of the car. In fact when you touch them they feel terrible IMO. 

Got a quote for £200 plus vat to make them look better but with a few dings I want removing and the wing mirrors scuffs repairing I am looking at about £450 all in. This is for a 2010 plate car. I am disappointed the bodywork is in quite poor condition. Sometimes I wish I hadn't bought the car  but my fault I guess. The previous owner treated it so badly and every door edge has been touched up because of chips, presumably from a garage. 

Can anyone recommend and body shops in the Bedfordshire area where I may get a better deal for the work.
Main things wrong which were included in quote above:

Bad paintwork/repair on front and back bumpers. Still scuffed in places too (front scuffs would be repaired but some scuffs in rear would remain after repair)
Exterior black plastic door trim coming off
Small ding in front wing. 
Funny paintwork on part of one of the doors. Like its rained when the paint is wet. 
One wing mirror badly grazed the other grazed but not as much. 


Not on quote above
The rear wing doesn't line up properly presumably from an old repair ( will have to live with this one).
Door edges badly chipped. Been touched up but still very noticeable. 
To top it all off one of the alloys has been badly scuffed and if I only have the one repaired because its diamond cut the colour may not match. 

Sounds like a wreck I know but it doesn't look that bad until you look closely. :wall:


----------



## b3n76 (May 16, 2009)

Without sounding rude if your not happy with it why did you buy it ? Was it alot cheaper than asimilar car in better condition ?


----------



## Tigermad (Aug 3, 2013)

The teknas are hard to get hold of and had to do a 220 mile round trip to buy it as it was. Didn't notice how bad the bumper repair was until I felt it when I used some trim restorer on it the following day. Don't mind paying for the dings etc but its the bumpers that are my main gripe.


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Sounds like they have used the wrong type of texture paint and used the coarse one, when really on a qashqai it should be the fine one, it may be worth finding a smart repairer in your area that can re-do them in the correct texture spray and colour.


----------



## Tigermad (Aug 3, 2013)

Andyb0127 said:


> Sounds like they have used the wrong type of texture paint and used the coarse one, when really on a qashqai it should be the fine one, it may be worth finding a smart repairer in your area that can re-do them in the correct texture spray and colour.


Thanks Andy. I have found one but they want £210 plus vat for doing them. :doublesho


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Tigermad said:


> Thanks Andy. I have found one but they want £210 plus vat for doing them. :doublesho


how good are you with aerosol cans, as upol do the texture spray. Which isn't that hard to apply. Or I can look at work tommorow and find out the name of the one we use as im a smart repairer. As you will find most of the texture sprays are in aerosol form. :thumb:


----------



## Tigermad (Aug 3, 2013)

Andyb0127 said:


> how good are you with aerosol cans, as upol do the texture spray. Which isn't that hard to apply. Or I can look at work tommorow and find out the name of the one we use as im a smart repairer. As you will find most of the texture sprays are in aerosol form. :thumb:


Not very good. I think the main problem with them at the moment is that they only did the sides/edges of the bumper and part of the wheel arch trim so it stands out like a sore thumb. If they had done the whole lot I wouldn't haven even noticed. But the dealers just did the bare minimum to get the car sold.

I noticed when I was using trim restorer that the area touched up was a different colour and a bit patchy. To someone walking by the car they probably wouldn't notice but I do that's for sure.


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Sounds like they have used the texture spray, but not put the correct colour over it hoping that it would look the same. But as you say its more likely the dealer just telling them to do as less as possible. Only option would be to have them done again unless you can contact where you got the car from and inform them of what you have noticed and that your not happy with it, and your not prepared to travel to bring it back to have it rectified bit would be prepared to use a Nissan dealer nearer to you, may be worth a try, say you've had a quote to have it put right and see if they would be prepared to pay something towards it.


----------



## Tigermad (Aug 3, 2013)

Andyb0127 said:


> Sounds like they have used the texture spray, but not put the correct colour over it hoping that it would look the same. But as you say its more likely the dealer just telling them to do as less as possible. Only option would be to have them done again unless you can contact where you got the car from and inform them of what you have noticed and that your not happy with it, and your not prepared to travel to bring it back to have it rectified bit would be prepared to use a Nissan dealer nearer to you, may be worth a try, say you've had a quote to have it put right and see if they would be prepared to pay something towards it.


I did tell them last week. Sounds like they couldn't care less. Told them that some interior lights were not working and the sidelight wasn't either. Didn't offer anything towards the new bulbs so doubt they would pay towards new work on the bumpers.

Will just have to live with them for now. Cant really afford them at the mo. Forked out loads if money on a new pressure washer and detailing products.

I appreciate the advice you have given :thumb:


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

IMO you need to get a bit more heavy handed with the dealer. 

They agreed to sort out the scuffs on the bumpers. In doing so they've done a poor job it so its up to them to rectify it. 

As for the interior lights not working, take it back. You have three months warranty as standard through any car dealer. It's a legal obligation. 

Go in and speak to the dealer manger, explain why you are not happy and take it from there. If still not joy, go above the manager by writing a letter to the dealer principle. 

Where did you buy this car?


----------



## Tigermad (Aug 3, 2013)

I travelled a 240 mile round trip to buy it so not really worth it for the lights. They won't do any more. I can promise that. Regretting buying from them really but my own fault for not researching. Only a 2 month warranty by the way.


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Tigermad said:


> I travelled a 240 mile round trip to buy it so not really worth it for the lights. They won't do any more. I can promise that. Regretting buying from them really but my own fault for not researching. Only a 2 month warranty by the way.


Where did you buy it from? A big dealer?


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Tigermad said:


> I did tell them last week. Sounds like they couldn't care less. Told them that some interior lights were not working and the sidelight wasn't either. Didn't offer anything towards the new bulbs so doubt they would pay towards new work on the bumpers.
> 
> Will just have to live with them for now. Cant really afford them at the mo. Forked out loads if money on a new pressure washer and detailing products.
> 
> I appreciate the advice you have given :thumb:


Exaclty as the above reply mate.
Trust me we've got a qashqui and had problems with the service department where we bought ours, you do need to be straight to the point with them and show your not going to be fobbed of by them, and want this problem resovled and put right if you have no luck then say your going to take it higher, as you feel the job they have done is of poor quality.


----------



## Tigermad (Aug 3, 2013)

rf860 said:


> Where did you buy it from? A big dealer?


It was a large car showroom not a nissan dealership They only have showrooms up north. Should have read all the rubbish reviews of the company before ordering the car. Oh we'll you live and learn. In fact it's one of the most talked about garages on the whole Internet.


----------



## 1989martin1 (Aug 9, 2013)

Hi mate i work for nissan in the paintshop, This has probably been an old lease car  I have one from Nissan on their Nevos scheme you basically pay £200 a month that's everything paid for! However a lot of the owners don't care a great deal about them and they often get scuffed marked etc after your year of ownership is up they sell the cars on to dealers etc your best bet is to take it back to dealer and get them to repair it! Also with it being a 2010 I'm pretty sure you get a paint warranty not sure for how long as our paint isn't the best you'll notice it's covered in orange peel!


----------

